# Professional Border and name



## drew212 (May 1, 2009)

Is there a way to put a professional-looking border around all my pictures that includes my name and a logo. I don't want to have to photoshop a border, logo and name on every single picture individually if possible. If its not possible, something automated would be nice, like a stamp, but for the border and logo.


----------



## kalmkidd (May 1, 2009)

ya just create one and save it then ''paste from'' with your image.


----------



## Mike30D (May 13, 2009)

Write an action for it in Photoshop. Then all you have to do each time is play the action or batch process a bunch at once using the action.


----------



## onesix (May 17, 2009)

Are actions hard to create? Is there anything out there that walks you through that process?


----------



## red1013 (May 17, 2009)

there is a detailed article by Scott Kelby in photoshop user magazine's June issue on news stands now.


----------



## jerzey39 (Oct 27, 2009)

I figured out how to place a border around my photo using photoshop. How do I now place my logo within the border itself?
Thank you to anyone that can advise me on this task!


----------



## MountainPaul (Oct 29, 2009)

Use File - Place to get your logo into the document then select the whole layer, then Layer - Align Layers To Selection and pick where you want to align it to.

That is the easy part, the difficult part is sizing the logo to fit different documents of various sizes, this is where you would need different sized logo's or a script to resize them to fit.


----------

